# Group Rides Around Williamsburg



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

Are there any group rides around Williamsburg, VA this week?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Cat 6 RCR said:


> Are there any group rides around Williamsburg, VA this week?


Check with the Conte's bike shop there or check the Peninsula Bike Assoc. Website.


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

*+1 for Conte's*



Lifelover said:


> Check with the Conte's bike shop


I stopped by this afternoon after they'd closed. The owner was still inside and opened up to check on me and another guy that was outside peaking through the window. I was VERY impressed and got hooked up with a special order (which will be over-nighted to the shop) and a Tuesday night ride. 

Here is a link to the Williamsburg, VA shop. http://contebikes.com/page.cfm?pageID=626 THANKS FOR THE GREAT SERVICE!!!


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

You must be one of the only ones. Conte's is definitely not getting anymore of my money.

Maybe the Williamsburg one is better then the beach one.

EDIT: I see W'mburg is one of the independent ones. Glad to hear they are good up there.:thumbsup:


----------

